# Where are all the riders in Fort Collins?



## Dirt-Rode (Sep 27, 2005)

I just moved to Fort Collins from Phoenix thinking every man, woman, and child were avid cyclists in Colorado. So far no one in my neighborhood, at work, church, post office, grocery store etc. etc. seems to ride? I've been doing some good solo rides around the reservoir and Rist Canyon, but would like to join up with a good group that rides regularly. 

I've searched the threads and sounds like there were some somertime rides and some afternoon rides from HP/LSI. Anything in the morning keep going through the fall/winter? I'm up for mountain and road rides. Don't make me move back to Phoenix! 

Safe Spinning


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Fort Collins*

Welcome to town.

Here's a pretty good list of local group rides.
http://home.comcast.net/~mutant325/bike/toppage1.htm

The only winter time morning group ride that I know of is the Oval ride. It's pretty fast when the big guys are winding down after the racing season, and gets down right brutal when they're getting back into shape.

I believe that Gail's ride leaving from Loveland goes on all year, but I'm not certain.

The HP and LSI rides are year round lunch time rides. The Tues/Thurs HP rides are really fast. The LSI rides vary in intensity and departure time. There is a checkin webpage for that ride, if you're interested I can get you set up on that.

There is also info on the page above about the "breakfast club rides" which is a sunday morning ride leaving from Fort Collins High School. I've never attended but from the sounds of it, they usually go 60 miles and the pace is pretty civil.

That's about all I know of for group rides. The monday night Rock n Road recovery ride doesn't happen any more because RnR went out of business.

Hope this helps, let me know if you have any questions or need more info. Which part of Phoenix did you move from? I grew up in Glendale.


----------



## Dirt-Rode (Sep 27, 2005)

Perfect. Thanks for the info - sounds like I'm staying. The website seems to have it all - great resource.

I moved from Gilbert AZ. Used to ride Usery Pass, Canyon Lake, and South Mountain pretty regularly. Some good riding down there but you have to get up pretty early to dodge the tripple digit temps in the summer.

Look forward to meeting you and some of the locals on an upcoming ride.


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome to Fort Collins! My wife and I moved to FtC from Chandler six years ago. We love it here! I'd also mention the Wed. night rides with the Peak to Pub group http://www.fortnet.org/PeaktoPubBicyclingClub/ but it's getting harder these days with earlier sunsets. During the summer months with more daylight, there's an organized ride practically every day somewhere in FtC/Loveland.

I live north of town and see individuals and group riders out nearly everyday. <grin> It can be really tough to start out on a recovery ride and not want to catch that rider you see on the horizon in front of you or pick up the pace to keep away from the rider coming up behind you.


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Long Shot*

I know it is a long shot, but I have to ask. Do any of y'all know a guy by the name of Phil Burkhalter? Used to ride a red Olmo, not sure if he does now. Used to ride with him in Texas. Thanks!


----------

